# Trockenmauer angedacht. Preis?



## Bubbleman (10. Sep. 2017)

Hallo

Ich bin am überlegen eine frei stehende Trockenmauer in den Garten zu bauen.
Entstehen soll sie aus Natursteinen/Sandstein, oder wie man die so nennt 
Soll als gestalterisches Element dienen. Ich schätze 50-70cm hoch, 5-7m lang und "1-Stein-breit" (30cm?).
Steine in Größe eines Schuhkartons, oder etwas kleiner, wäre ganz nett. Gerne auch gebraucht mit Patina.

Bevor ich da genauer drüber nachdenke, hätte ich gerne eine Hausnummer für die Kosten.
Die Kosten für ein Fundament kann ich in etwa abschätzen.
Wo ich momentan keine richtige Vorstellung habe sind die Kosten für die Steine.
Daher meine Frage an diejenigen, welche sich mal eine Trockenmauer gebaut haben.
Woher habt ihr eure Steine und was habt ihr dafür in etwa bezahlt?
Bei eBay Kleinanzeigen schaue ich mich auch um. Meist bekommt man da eher "Restposten", die nicht für alles reichen würden. Und ob sich dann so bald wieder was passendes findet ist halt auch eine Frage.
Ich wäre dankbar für ein paar Informationen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Thomas,
bei den "üblichen Verdächtigen" wie Natursteinhändlern werden solche Dinge auf €/t-Basis verkauft. Je nach gewünschter Qualität (Rauigkeit der Oberfläche und Größe sowie Maßhaltigkeit ) beginnen die Preise sich dann noch mal zu "spreizen". Du wirst um die 5 m³ Material brauchen, das sind etwa 12t.
Erwarte mal eine kleine vierstellige Summe.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (11. Sep. 2017)

Auf Baustellen fällt doch auch immer tonnenweise Stein aus Aushub an. Wir haben am Vorgarten ein Trockenmäuerchen 40 bis 80 cm Höhe im Verlauf und ca 2 bis 3 m lang, nur mit geschenkten "Abfallsteinen" vom Nachbarn. Und der hatte nicht mal gebaut sondern nur einen Teil seinens Grundstücks etwas begradigt. 
In manchen Landkreisen gibt es außerdem eine Aushubbörse, wo Erdaushub und manchmal auch Steine verschenkt werden, weil das den Besitzern die Entsorgungskosten spart. Ein Blick in Kleinanzeigen oder auf Baustellen oder eine Anfrage beim Landratsamt kann durchaus lohnen und Geld sparen.


----------



## Bubbleman (11. Sep. 2017)

Guten Morgen

Vielen Dank für eure Informationen und Anregungen.Besonders die Idee mit Baustellen und Landkreis finde ich interessant.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Lion (11. Sep. 2017)

hallo Thomas,
"betr. die Kosten für ein Fundament."
erkundige Dich mal denn ich denke, dass eine Trockenmauer kein Fundament benötigt,
der Sinn liegt darin, dass wenn der Boden sich bewegt, die Mauer sich mitbewegt und
bei Frost etwas steigen kann aber sich im Frühjahr auch wieder zurückbildet.
Würde sie auch mit mindestens 2cm bis 4cm Neigung schräg nach hinten aufbauen.
Preise für Steine kann sehr variieren, hängt davon ab, ob das gehämmerte Steine oder
.......... oder ......... sind.
Viel Erfolg wünscht 
 Léon


----------



## DbSam (11. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Léon,


Lion schrieb:


> denn ich denke, dass eine Trockenmauer kein Fundament benötigt


da liegst Du leider falsch, denn ein 'Fundament' wird unbedingt benötigt.
Sicherlich meinst Du aber, dass in der Regel kein Fundament aus Beton erforderlich ist sondern eines aus 0-32er verdichtetem Schotter und Kiessand.
Links dazu gibt es sehr viele, da kann Thomas einfach mal die Suchmaschine seiner Wahl anwerfen ...

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Bubbleman (11. Sep. 2017)

Hallo

Das ein Schotterfundament reichen kann, habe ich mir schon ergoogelt. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Biotopfan (11. Sep. 2017)

Hei, wir haben seit 25 Jahren eine 50m lange Natursteinmauer, die sich mit Dossierung rund ums Grundstück an den Hang schmiegt.
Auch etwa 80cm hoch, höher darf man bei uns nicht laut Bebauungsplan/Grundstückseinfriedigungen.
Das waren 23 Tonnen/2 LKW voll Porphyr, direkt aus dem Steinbruch, in 15km Entfernung.
Das war bezahlbar (ich meine irgendwas mit 350DM im Kopf zu haben, müßt ich jetzt die Rechnung suchen..aber is ja auch ewig her) und es lohnt sich auf jedenfall direkt in einem Steinbruch nachzufragen.
Bei der Menge wird man nur belächelt....das Zeug wird unter anderm genommen um den Untergrund für Autobahnen usw. zu befestigen...
Für 3 große Anhänger voll haben wir letztes Jahr 20€ in die Kaffeekasse bezahlt, weil wir noch etwas Gelände abfangen mußten...
Leider stellt der Steinbruch seine Tätigkeit noch 2017 ein :-(

Die Mauer steht auf natürlich gewachsenem Lehmboden, der knochenhart ist. So eine Mauer ist immer in Bewegung (Frost, Nässe, Trockenheit), kippt aber nicht um, da sie ja mit der Rückseite am Hang lehnt. Uns sind auchschon LKW reingedonnert und haben die Steine gradmalso 5cm weitergeschoben...paar Blümchen reinpflanzen und gut..was gemauertes oder sogar verputztes wäre kaputt gewesen...

Ich lieb die Mauer, die allerhand Pflanzen (Hauswurze, Steingartenpflanzen) und Tieren Lebensraum bietet.
Kommt immer auf die Ausführung an. 
Freistehend kann rutschen/Kippen, wenn sie sich nicht nach oben in ausreichendem Winkel verjüngt.
VG Monika


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Sep. 2017)

Eine freistehende Trockenmauer kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das hält doch nicht.  Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Bubbleman (11. Sep. 2017)

Klar hält das.
Jedenfalls gemäß Internet 

Ne, im Ernst.
Ich denke es kommt auf das Verhältnis von Höhe zu Breite, und auf die Art der "Verzahnung" der Steine an.
Wir reden hier von einer etwa kniehohen Mauer zu Dekozwecken. Die darf dann auch ruhig rustikal aussehen.
Aber im Moment sind das wirklich nur Überlegungen was man mit dem Garten insgesamt so machen könnte.
Akut würde das sowieso bestenfalls im nächsten Jahr.
Man kann ja nicht alles auf Einmal machen.

Gruß
Thomas

PS: Blöd, dass es in unserer Gegend keinen aktiven Steinbruch zu geben scheint...


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Sep. 2017)

70 cm wäre dann schon ein hohes Knie oder?


----------



## Bubbleman (11. Sep. 2017)

Oh, ihr Kleinwüchsigen, stört meine Kreise nicht! 
Bin auch nur 1,75m
Sagen wir zwischen Knie und Hüfte.


----------



## Biotopfan (11. Sep. 2017)

Hei, Du mußt es zumindest so stabil hinbasteln, das keinem ein Stein auf den Fuß fällt.
Oder Kinder drauf rumklettern wollen.
Unser damaliger Nachbar war Gartenbauer...der hat seine Natursteinmauer eingezäunt.
Er meinte, wir müssen das auch machen, weil wenn Kinder drauf rumklettern oder einer sich daran verletzt, kann es sein, das die Versicherung nicht zahlt, weil man seiner Verkehrssicherheitspflicht nicht nachgekommen wäre.
Wir haben trotzdem auf den Zaun verzichtet, weil das pflegetechnisch nicht möglich wäre. Da hat gefälligst keiner drauf rumzuklettern. Ist jetzt auch gut eingewachsen, so das hoffentlich keiner mehr auf die Idee kommt.
VG Monika


----------



## laolamia (11. Sep. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Eine freistehende Trockenmauer kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das hält doch nicht.  Oder sehe ich das falsch?



im süden sind fast alle felder so abgetrennt...da hat keiner ein fundament gebaut


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Sep. 2017)

Ist wohl eine Frage der Region was so eine Mauer kostet.
Bei einigen werden Passense Steine hoch gepflügt und jeder Landwird ist froh, wenn einer seinen Steinhaufen an der Feldecke mit nimmt (Fragen versteht sich).
Bei anderen ist nur Sand und Kies......da lässt sich aus den paar Runden Findlingen kaum was bauen. 
Für meine Teicheinfassung musste ich auch bisschen was lassen.....Ist aber auch als Mauer für die Terrasse verbaut worden, so das ich kaum sagen kann was es gekostet hat. 










Glaube ich muss mal wieder neue Fotos machen


----------



## domserv (12. Sep. 2017)

Freistehend bei einer Steinbreite stelle ich mir auch ziemlich schwierig vor. Unsere Trockenmauer um den Abstellplatz mit Grauwacke (ca.1,70 x 10 m) war in der Tat 4-stellig bei den reinen Materialkosten (über Natursteinhandel besorgt). Die anderen Trockenmauern um den Teich, Terasseneinfassung am Teich etc. habe ich mit allerlei verschiedenen Steinen gemacht, die ich über ebay-Kleinanzeigen günstig, teilweise kostenlos besorgt habe. Dauert zwar ein wenig und es ist nicht immer das gleiche Material und Größe, aber der Preis hält sich dann in Grenzen.


----------



## Lion (14. Sep. 2017)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hallo Léon,
> 
> da liegst Du leider falsch, denn ein 'Fundament' wird unbedingt benötigt.
> Sicherlich meinst Du aber, dass in der Regel kein Fundament aus Beton erforderlich ist sondern eines aus 0-32er verdichtetem Schotter und Kiessand.
> ...




hallo Carsten,
leider liegst Du falsch denn :

dass man den Mutterboden abträgt im Bereich, wo die Trockenmauer zu stehen kommt ist ja eigentlich normal und selbstverständlich und dass man dann mit dem Bau der Trockenmauer auf festem Boden beginnt ist auch normal und selbstverständlich. (davon gehe ich aus)
Ob ich dann hier eine feine dünne Schotterschicht einbringe um eine optimale gerade Starthilfe zu haben oder ob ich die Erde optimal ausnivelliere, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.

-Variante 1) Bei billigen Steine aus einer Steingrube kann ich sofort auf dem festen Boden mit dem Bau der Trockenmauer
beginnen, da der Preis der Steine evtl. noch günstiger als Schotter ist.

-Variante 2) wenn man teuere gehämmerte Bruchsteine setzt dann nimmt man im Erdbereich gerne Schotter um in diesem Bereich, den man später sowieso nicht sieht,
das Geld der Bruchsteine einzusparen, also nur aus Kostengründen und nicht, weil man ein Fundament benötigt.

 VG. Leon


----------



## DbSam (14. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Léon,

gut, das ist Deine Sicht, dann machst Du das so.
Ansonsten kann ich eine solche Einstellung wie Deine begutachten, wenn ich bei meinem Nachbar zu Besuch bin.
Dessen Mauer hat sich nach dem dritten Winter stellenweise gehoben/gesenkt und eine Beule bekommen. Nett.

Wenn man etwas länger Freude an seiner Bastelei haben möchte, dann sollte man doch besser diesen Rat befolgen:
_"*Je nach Größe und Mächtigkeit der Trockenmauer sowie der Beschaffenheit des Bodens*, ist es erforderlich, unter den Fundamentsteinen eine - defekter Link entfernt - aus Schotter oder Schutt anzulegen."_ (Quelle: Wikipedia, Bau von Trockenmauern)

Wenn man natürlich nur drei Steine übereinander legt und das als Mauer bezeichnet, dann wäre ich sogar zu faul den Mutterboden abzutragen. 
Dazu würde ich dann meine Frau beauftragen.



Gruß Carsten


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Sep. 2017)

Hallo,
ein Fundament hat schon ein paar mehr Aufgaben (als Geld zu sparen), und eine gute Trockenmauer ist nicht mit einem guten Fundament gebaut. Ich hatte mal ein sehr schönes Buch dazu (das allerdings auf Fachleute für die konkrete Auslaegung verwiesen hat). So wie ihr schon festgestellt habt, eine frostfreie Gründung ist schon mal Nr.1 , und "mit Steinen im Dreck" geht das eher nicht.
Als zweites gilt es die Neigung zu beachten. Ja nach Schwere und Festigkeit der Steine (man landet dann bei der Breite als wichtigstem Faktor) ergibt sich in Abhängigkeit von der Höhe eine gewisse Neigung. Ohne Frostschutz hinter den Steinen, und einem Trennvlies (!) wird es mit einer Mauer nichts (es sei denn, es wird ein "Mäuerchen").
Je nach der Größe der befestigten Fläche ist auch mitunter Drainage o. ä. nötig.
Ich würde das Thema nicht unterschätzen, und habe auch ähnliche Erfahrungen gesammelt.
Ich habe bei mir einen 50 cm hohen Hang mit etwa 45° Neigung mit 10 cm-Mittelpflaster und Bodendeckern befestigt. Jetzt, nach 13 Jahren, ist die Neigung deutlich flacher. Ich bin also regelmäßig dabei, Erde am Fuß abzutragen.
Im gleichen Zuge habe ich 30 cm (3 Steine hoch) mit ~83° (bzw. ~90% Neigung) als "Mäuerchen" aufgeschichtet - das hält an der wettergeschützten Seite (zum Westen hin hat sie kein Jahr gehalten).


----------



## Bubbleman (15. Sep. 2017)

Hallo
Ich sag es gerne nochmal.
Frei stehend.50 bis 70 cm hoch.Ohne irgendwelche Lasten.
Ich glaube das geht ohne Architekt und Baustatiker


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Biotopfan (15. Sep. 2017)

Versuch macht kluch...
So ein Ding is ja auch schnell wieder abgebaut und modifiziert, wenns nicht gehen sollte...
Aber Du Fragen gesäht und Antworten geerntet
Ok, bisschen Unkraut is auch aufgegangen...aber das is ja normal...
Is doch schön...viel unschöner ist, wenn auf Fragen garkeine Antworten bekommt...
VG Monika


----------



## Bubbleman (15. Sep. 2017)

Ist alles OK so
Ich muss über unser deutsches Sicherheitsdenken nur an manchen Stellen etwas schmunzeln


----------



## Biotopfan (15. Sep. 2017)

Jo...aber wenn ein kleines Kind oder Nachbars Katze drunterliegt, werden die Gesichter aber auch lang...
Muß ich dran denken, wie ein 13 Jähriger von einer vollen Regentonne erschagen wurde...
Wir habens nur vor Jahren alle Stunde in den Nachrichten auf der Urlaubsfahrt gehört...da frag ich mich heute noch, wie er das geschafft hat?
VG Monika


----------



## Lion (15. Sep. 2017)

Bubbleman schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich sag es gerne nochmal.
> Frei stehend.50 bis 70 cm hoch.Ohne irgendwelche Lasten.
> Ich glaube das geht ohne Architekt und Baustatiker
> ...



hallo Leute,
genau so ist es, wenn man den  Fragetext  ganz liest geht es um eine Höhe von 50cm oder evtl. 70cm.
Also diejenigen die von Euch möchten, können hier gerne ein Fundament herstellen, am besten
90cm Tiefe, dass heißt dann Frostfrei und am besten mit Eisen versehen. (Eisenbeton)
Hierbei kann man die Eisenstangen nach oben herausragen lassen sodass diese dann mittig bei einer Doppelwand zwei Natursteine halten.
Diese dürften dann aber auf gar keinen Fall nach oben herausragen. (Verletzungsgefahr)
Dann könnt Ihr evtl. noch eine Drainage anbringen. Besser ist Besser oder?
Aus Sicherheitsgründen würde ich dann das ganze bis auf 2m Höhe einzäunen.

Meine Empfehlung an Thomas, entferne den Mutterboden im Bereich, wo die 50cm Hohe Ziermauer zu stehen kommt und gut ist.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß bei der Herstellung und sende uns ein paar Bilder.

VG. Léon


----------



## DbSam (15. Sep. 2017)

Man kann immer alles ins Lächerliche ziehen ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Sep. 2017)

Bubbleman schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich sag es gerne nochmal.
> Frei stehend.50 bis 70 cm hoch.Ohne irgendwelche Lasten.
> Ich glaube das geht ohne Architekt und Baustatiker Gruß Thomas



Einreihig hast du vergessen.


----------



## Bubbleman (16. Sep. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Einreihig hast du vergessen.


Ja richtig.
Wobei das natürlich von den Abmaßen der Steine abhängt.
Unter 30cm Breite wird es wohl nicht werden.

Gruß
Thomas


----------

